# Avic Mansion with DIY background :)



## scarhbar (Mar 7, 2015)

My A. Versicolor is about 3.5" and I saw an Exoterra tank on clearance at my local reptile store, so I couldn't resist buying it! I made the background from Great Stuff foam and driftwood. After it was dry, I scultped some of the foam away. I then covered that first layer with gray concrete, let it dry, then did some sloppy touch up work with a concrete color. I hot glued some moss and plants in there. I know the tank is a little huge for my Avic now, but he seems to like it much better than his smaller space. I've never seen him out so much! One piece of driftwood makes a perfect ledge for his water dish  I just wanted to pamper him! Give me some feedback! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Btw, I really wish I knew why my pictures get rotated when I upload them! Grrr


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Mar 7, 2015)

Neat setup. Be sure to turn those lights off at night.


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 7, 2015)

Got a better picture of your Avic? Might be just the lighting but the blue seems very dark, the toes are really pink and the abdomen reminds me of other Avic species..


----------



## miss moxie (Mar 7, 2015)

Hydrazine said:


> Got a better picture of your Avic? Might be just the lighting but the blue seems very dark, the toes are really pink and the abdomen reminds me of other Avic species..


+1 -- doesn't look like a versicolor to me either.

Still a beautiful tank, but yes those lights are bad news. They can dehydrate your tarantula.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely set up! I'd add a bigger log just so it has more hiding places and a full size water dish. I too am not seeing versicolor.


----------



## scarhbar (Mar 8, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Neat setup. Be sure to turn those lights off at night.


I just used the fish tank lights for the picture  I never keep lights on them!

---------- Post added 03-08-2015 at 12:53 AM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> Got a better picture of your Avic? Might be just the lighting but the blue seems very dark, the toes are really pink and the abdomen reminds me of other Avic species..


I will try my best to get another one! He was a rescue actually. Petco was about to throw him out on arrival because he seemed "dead". I knew for a fact that he was just damn freezing cold, so I held him until he started moving  He was also pretty malnourished when I got him, but I'm finally getting him fed well! I feel bad for the poor fellow, but he's loving this new tank so far! Let me see if I can get one of his older pictures

---------- Post added 03-08-2015 at 12:54 AM ----------




miss moxie said:


> +1 -- doesn't look like a versicolor to me either.
> 
> Still a beautiful tank, but yes those lights are bad news. They can dehydrate your tarantula.


I'll try finding an older picture! Either way, he's a real sweetie  and yep! No lights, I only used it for the picture 

Is your name a Borderlands Reference???? I must know!!

---------- Post added 03-08-2015 at 12:55 AM ----------




IHeartTs said:


> Lovely set up! I'd add a bigger log just so it has more hiding places and a full size water dish. I too am not seeing versicolor.


The logs are cemented into the side of the tank haha. I may add one of those cork bark tunnels in the ground though!


----------



## scarhbar (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's a picture of him a while after molting!


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry, but definitely not A.versicolor. Since it's a Petco rescue, I'll go out on a limb and guess that it would be an A.avicularia, because that's their usual stock. Again, sorry.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree with Hydrazine, it's definitely an Avicularia avicularia

Here's one of many Avicularia versicolor that I own:


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 8, 2015)

That's a. Avicularia.. nice setup and pretty little creepy


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 8, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I agree with Hydrazine, it's definitely an Avicularia avicularia
> 
> Here's one of many Avicularia versicolor that I own:


Yeeeaa, Ima need that guy put in a fedex box with my label on it as soon as, like yesterday  hahaha kidding. 

But also agree def not a versi normal avic is how it also apears to me.. I hope op isnt crushed too much by this discovery xc


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha! Nope all 30 versicolor are my babies. My mom and I hold them all. She loves the little blue fuzzy slings. I think this will be my first yearall without producing any. :/


I don't know why 85% of hobbyists can't tell the difference of Avic sp. metallica, Avic sp. Metallica green, Avic avicularia, and Avic sp. Kwitara.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

scarhbar said:


> I just used the fish tank lights for the picture  I never keep lights on them!
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-08-2015 at 12:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Well rip it out! Duh. Lol. Kidding. Yeah that would be a good idea. The more anchor points, the happier the avic. Def not a Versi though. Never believe anything the LPS says when it comes to Ts.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 8, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Haha! Nope all 30 versicolor are my babies. My mom and I hold them all. She loves the little blue fuzzy slings. I think this will be my first yearall without producing any. :/
> 
> 
> I don't know why 85% of hobbyists can't tell the difference of Avic sp. metallica, Avic sp. Metallica green, Avic avicularia, and Avic sp. Kwitara.


Because where stupid humans DUH lol well i take that back.. Were not all the brightest H. Sapiens and ill leave it at that... Lol tbh i think its just cuz ppl prefer versis due to color the rest "look too similar" (their words not mine)


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Haha! Nope all 30 versicolor are my babies. My mom and I hold them all. She loves the little blue fuzzy slings. I think this will be my first yearall without producing any. :/
> 
> 
> I don't know why 85% of hobbyists can't tell the difference of Avic sp. metallica, Avic sp. Metallica green, Avic avicularia, and Avic sp. Kwitara.


Hey man were learning lol. I think the issue with a avic and a metallica is that people don't know when they get the white tipped hairs all over. I'm example A. With kwitara, some a avics have a very similar teal color. You saw both my avics and IDed both as avic avic even though they had very different coloration. When theyre young, its kinda tough. Someone should start a thread about avic ids and what identifiers to look for at what age.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 8, 2015)

Not really, but I guess there's like two sp. of vagans and I don't know (it's really more like I don't care because I'll never have those lol). I would rather have hobbyists ask for Idina instead of trying to create hybrids. I think it's more laziness then being dumb.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Because where stupid humans DUH lol well i take that back.. Were not all the brightest H. Sapiens and ill leave it at that... Lol tbh i think its just cuz ppl prefer versis due to color the rest "look too similar" (their words not mine)


I think only certain ones looks similar. Diversipes, amazonica, purpurea, laeta, geroldi and I'm sure many others looks different. There's just a lot of species that look like a avic especially at a smaller size .


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm glad you brought that up. There's been some hybrid breeding with kwitara and avicularia. I think that's why wild caught avicularia  are looking different than some of our avicularia in the hobby.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> I'm glad you brought that up. There's been some hybrid breeding with kwitara and avicularia. I think that's why wild caught avicularia  are looking different than some of our avicularia in the hobby.


And possibly why the one I bought as metallica, you thought was kwitara in the one picture? Or I'm still trying to think I got my money's worth lol. I can def see there being some accidental hybrids. Not the first time its happened.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 8, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> And possibly why the one I bought as metallica, you thought was kwitara in the one picture? Or I'm still trying to think I got my money's worth lol. I can def see there being some accidental hybrids. Not the first time its happened.


Wont be the last.. Im sure happens occasionally in the wild with desperate mm's so for all we know we may be importing mutts anywho


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Wont be the last.. Im sure happens occasionally in the wild with desperate mm's so for all we know we may be importing mutts anywho


This is true. Some species readily breed with others in its genus. At least in the wild it's natural. Oh well, not much we can do besides not breed our unconfirmed species.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, but most hybrid breeding end up in the female eating the sac or the sac being infertile. We control too many variables... I seen Avicularia avicularia breeding in some big players photo threads and they aren't Avicularia avicularia.... Pheromones control everything!

I still think you have two Avicularia avicularia.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

What if the male or female were hybrids themselves? Would the female still eat it?  yeah I know you're right Lol. I just wish they weren't both a avic. Oh well. They'll never be bred. Ive enjoyed them a lot so far. Very docile and love to wander out of their enclosures. they're actually some of my best hunters. Especially compared to my goofy GBB. Although they both have trouble controlling their poop cannons. They have both successfully pooped on themselves.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hybrids are suppose to be infertile... This idea of hybrid breeding mostly only happens in captivity because we're morons. Human intervention screws everything up. We think we're gods, but in reality we're just a little ant. It does happen in the wild, but rarely. If you say three to five slings survive to adulthood that isn't many hybrids surviving. And that's why in my opinion inbreeding doesn't happen that much either. Als I in the wild female's like to eat their male's more often. Good nutrition for her and the babies. God only knows when she'll find another male. In captivaty I'd say 75% of slings survive to adulthood and maybe less for some species, but that's so much more than the wild....

---------- Post added 03-08-2015 at 01:03 PM ----------

I know a ton of people who've tried to hybridization of irimina and cambridgei. The sac's usually get eaten by the mom or the eggs are infertile.

---------- Post added 03-08-2015 at 01:12 PM ----------

Also don't forget about locality. You have the same spider looking different due to it's surrounding. We need more genetic testing with tarantula's, but that won't  happen. Very few people  want to spend years being an entamologist not making not much $$$


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

Aren't a lot if hysterocrates hybrids since they look so similar? Someone told me that once.  I kinda feel like if it happens enough for a long enough period, they'll eventually begin to survive. But who knows, because you're right, there isn't enough genetic testing done on tarantulas to know for sure. Or someone would have to willingly experiment heavily with breeding hybrids to get a more accurate idea of success rates. But not making a mess of things is a way better option. P subfusca is a perfect example of the surroundings idea. I surely wouldn't want that undertaking. Genetics and taxonomy aren't the most fun things in the world lol.


----------



## scarhbar (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry to hijack my thread back  but I don't care what type he is, he's awesome  

Now you may continue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 8, 2015)

scarhbar said:


> Sorry to hijack my thread back  but I don't care what type he is, he's awesome
> 
> Now you may continue.


Ahahaha sorry Bout that.


----------



## WindedFatnNasty (Mar 16, 2015)

scarhbar said:


> My A. Versicolor is about 3.5" and I saw an Exoterra tank on clearance at my local reptile store, so I couldn't resist buying it! I made the background from Great Stuff foam and driftwood. After it was dry, I scultped some of the foam away. I then covered that first layer with gray concrete, let it dry, then did some sloppy touch up work with a concrete color. I hot glued some moss and plants in there. I know the tank is a little huge for my Avic now, but he seems to like it much better than his smaller space. I've never seen him out so much! One piece of driftwood makes a perfect ledge for his water dish  I just wanted to pamper him! Give me some feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, if I'm using a mobile device, I have to first open the photo in a photo editing app. The photo doesn't have to be edited, unless you want to of course. Then I post the picture from that app and the photo is in the correct orientation. I find if you are just posting from your gallery (Android) the photos are always flipped. Hope that helps


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 17, 2015)

WindedFatnNasty said:


> For me, if I'm using a mobile device, I have to first open the photo in a photo editing app. The photo doesn't have to be edited, unless you want to of course. Then I post the picture from that app and the photo is in the correct orientation. I find if you are just posting from your gallery (Android) the photos are always flipped. Hope that helps


Depends on the phone my other phone never flipped but i take 99% of my pics virtical not horizontal maybe thats y? New phones same way as urs it auto opens editor (nice for editing befor you post or tilt so you dont have a pic lookin /_/ lol) and i can post them.. Purposly taken few pics sideways befor adding them and def helps


----------

